# Island living



## Marko1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello!
I'm a Finnish Graphic Designer, living now in Manila. I'd like to move to some island,
Palawan and Bohol had been in my mind. I lived 6 months in Mactan, but it was too crowded
and too much traffic. If anyone has any tips of a nice place (small house or apartment)
I'm glad to hear. I like swimming and snorkelling, so if it's near a beach I would be happy.
Take care!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Marko1 said:


> Hello!
> I'm a Finnish Graphic Designer, living now in Manila. I'd like to move to some island,
> Palawan and Bohol had been in my mind. I lived 6 months in Mactan, but it was too crowded
> and too much traffic. If anyone has any tips of a nice place (small house or apartment)
> ...


The only way to decide is to get out there and take a look at the different palces.

I spent several weeks on Pangalou Island, Bohol. Lots of nice beaches there with diving and snorkeling.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> The only way to decide is to get out there and take a look at the different palces.
> 
> I spent several weeks on Pangalou Island, Bohol. Lots of nice beaches there with diving and snorkeling.


I dive & wonder how Covid-19 Virus will impact businesses world wide who share rented gear, particularly regulators, masks, snorkels and then wash the same gear fresh water bins afterwards, etc.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Marko1 said:


> Hello!
> I'm a Finnish Graphic Designer, living now in Manila. I'd like to move to some island,
> Palawan and Bohol had been in my mind. I lived 6 months in Mactan, but it was too crowded
> and too much traffic. If anyone has any tips of a nice place (small house or apartment)
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum Marko, enjoy. Manitoba gives good advice, boots on the ground and lots of travelling and personal experiences from this member.

As for moving to some island? You are already on one that offers most of what others "islands" offer, it's just a big one that needs exploring. While I love Palawan for me is too remote and these days touristy, 8 years ago every thing was cash, not even a hole in the wall to draw money. (El Nido). Boracay though very nice was over rated and extremely commercial but that was 7 years ago and now with the revamp may have changed?
Perhaps head down to Cam Sur, Caramoan has some great untouched Islands offshore, Legazbi, bigger centre with plenty to take in and enjoy.

We chose absolute beachfront 30 to 45 minutes from the better halves family depending on traffic (we only see them if we go to their province and the odd rare visit here from them) slightly north of Bacnotan La Union to get the best of our situation. If I were a single man I would still be living in Australia, The Philippines has much or little to offer depending on ones perspective and needs, I would go with Manitoba's recommendation to suck it and see. Boots on the ground and that takes time and resources to find/establish. Internet connection/reliability and speed, phone? Don't go there as you are well aware they don't operate like western countries, reliable power supply is another consideration.
PH. is a great place if you find the right destination and are prepared to overlook the foibles here.
Good luck with your search Marko.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> I dive & wonder how Covid-19 Virus will impact businesses world wide who share rented gear, particularly regulators, masks, snorkels and then wash the same gear fresh water bins afterwards, etc.


Very good point Joe and one has to wonder how every thing shared within different communities is correctly sanitised ready for the next patron,,,,,, if there are any. This includes road blocks where the Barangay prefects sit shoulder to shoulder (so much for social distancing) and share the only temperature gun they can muster that was not sanitised from the last shift? And they shove that in your face? As said I am happy to sit at home, work in the garden early and late hours and by the way we have almost finished Netflix, tomorrow perhaps.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

